# Paratrooper did it again



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

All warranties have been voided.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

That rise on top of the hill was higher than I gave it credit for.


----------



## Dvidos (Aug 23, 2019)

paratrooper said:


> That rise on top of the hill was higher than I gave it credit for.


+1


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

Uhhh....


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

tony pasley said:


>


Trooper, 
I rode dirt for a lotta years. Geared all my bikes waaaay down 'cause speed wasn't possible where I rode. Had giant back sprockets and the smallest front sprocket possible. My bikes had no top end but I always told people they could climb trees.

Well, ya beat me by a mile!

Here's what it looks like sticking the landing. Yup, me, about 45 yrs ago.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Trooper,
> I rode dirt for a lotta years. Geared all my bikes waaaay down 'cause speed wasn't possible where I rode. Had giant back sprockets and the smallest front sprocket possible. My bikes had no top end but I always told people they could climb trees.
> 
> Well, ya beat me by a mile!
> ...


Yup......cut my teeth riding dirt bikes. Raced as well, both involving speed and climbing ability.

By the time I was 16 and legal to ride on the street, I was pretty well prepared. Riding dirt bikes and falling down goes hand in hand. But.......not so much for the street.

I've been very fortunate. Only once on the street. That was way back in 1977. Some young gal pulled out in front of me. I saw her do it. I just didn't have quite enough time to slow and avoid her.

I wasn't hurt, but my bike was. Not so bad though, that I couldn't ride it back home. She had insurance, so all was taken care of to my full satisfaction.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Re: Tony's original-post picture...
"Here. Hold my beer and watch this..."


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Steve did you hold his beer


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Hold it?
Hell no: I _drank_ it!

Somebody had to do it, so it might as well have been me.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

It was actually an ice cold can of Coke.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Yup......cut my teeth riding dirt bikes. Raced as well, both involving speed and climbing ability.
> 
> By the time I was 16 and legal to ride on the street, I was pretty well prepared. Riding dirt bikes and falling down goes hand in hand. But.......not so much for the street.
> 
> ...


Agree with yhe early training. Had both of my sons riding like crazy long before they got onto a street bike. Not the place to be thinking about which foot is the clutch. Speed kills brother. See if you can find anything NOT bent or broken on my last mishap.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Agree with yhe early training. Had both of my sons riding like crazy long before they got onto a street bike. Not the place to be thinking about which foot is the clutch. Speed kills brother. See if you can find anything NOT bent or broken on my last mishap.


I'm hoping that you came out of it better than your bike. 

Looks like you use the same engine oil I do.


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> I'm hoping that you came out of it better than your bike.
> 
> Looks like you use the same engine oil I do.


Mobil-1, 15w50, full synthetic.

No, I came out of it worse than the bike. And the bike is worse than it looks. It was a runaway full throttle deal in 3rd gear. Skidded for 210', just missed a pole by inches, went down a 15' embankment and through a horse fence made w/concrete embedded 4x4 posts and 2x6 rails. 
Broken wrist, sprained neck,,contusions, abrasions, permanent nerve damage in my entire left leg. Nice gouge in my helmet.
Bad day. It's still hard to my leg over my Fatboy that I built to replase the FXTCI.















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

RoadRamblerNJ said:


> Mobil-1, 15w50, full synthetic.
> 
> No, I came out of it worse than the bike. And the bike is worse than it looks. It was a runaway full throttle deal in 3rd gear. Skidded for 210', just missed a pole by inches, went down a 15' embankment and through a horse fence made w/concrete embedded 4x4 posts and 2x6 rails.
> Broken wrist, sprained neck,,contusions, abrasions, permanent nerve damage in my entire left leg. Nice gouge in my helmet.
> ...


Holy Moly.......I had no idea you were injured so badly. Hoping that time will heal all.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

An observation, 
Guns and Motorcycles don't mix well.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

pic said:


> An observation,
> Guns and Motorcycles don't mix well.


OK. What about alcohol?

*Guns and Motorcycles:*
Take one gun, clean it well, and place into a very large swimming pool.
Take one Motorcycle, clean it well, and drive it into the same swimming pool.
Add alcohol to taste. Season with lime juice.
Stir. Don't shake. (Yourself, that is.)
Dive right in.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> An observation,
> Guns and Motorcycles don't mix well.


I've never had any issues with either or a combination of both.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> I've never had any issues with either or a combination of both.


You own guns, you frequent a gun forum, you've ridden a motorcycle all your life.

And now your stuck up in the power lines. Sounds like an issue to me. 
Lol


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

pic said:


> You own guns, you frequent a gun forum, you've ridden a motorcycle all your life.
> 
> And now your stuck up in the power lines. Sounds like an issue to me.
> Lol


Naw, just a momentary set-back.

I don't mind jumping out of airplanes. It's just that I really hate having to fly in them..........


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

paratrooper said:


> Naw, just a momentary set-back.
> 
> I don't mind jumping out of airplanes. It's just that I really hate having to fly in them..........


Flying is difficult for me also , The emergency backup system has few flaws


----------



## RoadRamblerNJ (Mar 3, 2018)

paratrooper said:


> Holy Moly.......I had no idea you were injured so badly. Hoping that time will heal all.


Soon as I posted that leg pic I thought, TMI. Oh well, it's out there. That was 2013 so everything that's gonna heal is healed. Nerve damage in that leg is 4-ever.

I was just about back to riding in 2016 when I took the header off my deck. Broken collar bone, grade 4 shoulder separation (there's only 5 grades) LOL. Oh, and cracked T-2 vertebra. It's healin' time again.

Fast fwd to 2018 I bought and modified this 2002 Fatboy. Have only put about 20 miles on in the last 6 years. Finally brought it down to my new temp home in Knoxville. I'll be taking it out on Sunday. Gonna head to the Blue Ridge mountains. Leisurely 4 or 5 hour ride. Got Handicap TN tag now.

Couple pics of my dumb azz, and some Before/during/finished of my Fatboy. I am not done riding yet, don't care what anybody says or suggests "for my own good". I'll know when it's time to quit riding. That's when I'll quit. Heck, I'm only 60 & pretty well healed up.

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Going to ride the Dragon's Tail?


----------

